# managing cat allergies



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

yep, I have two kitties and I am allergic to cats!! I knew this going in, have had the allergy my whole life. However, I decided I was not willing to live my entire life without the joy of cat ownership, so here I am!!

Anyway, i thought on this thread we could share our allergy management tips, advice , etc. Are there others on this forum with cat allergies?

I take Claritin-D a few times a week, and I just had to go on Singulair to control asthma. I was letting the cats in the bedroom at night, and one night it triggered an asthma attack that kind of scared me. So no more cats in the bedroom at night. The Singulair is working like a charm. I also wipe the cats down with kitty allergy wipes from the pet store. Overall, I am doing pretty darn good!!! My allergies aren't nearly as bad as they were when I was a kid, I think I have "outgrown" a lot of it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm allergic to cats, but I still have one too!  I never let her in my room, I have an air purifier in there. I used to take medication for it, but I don't think it was really working. I'm slowly getting adjusted to it. Wipes are good, but how about baths? I let my cat outdoors in the other seasons except for winter so the shedding doesn't become too much. She loves it outside & was born outside (feral cat). Brushing also helps, as well as lint rollers to clean clothes w/ & vaccuming too, washing hands after playing w/ them/touching them, allergy shots, etc. Good luck w/ the allergies! :wink:


----------



## sassykitty (Oct 16, 2004)

I have allergies too. When I just had Kitty it was the sneezing & sniffling which was tolerable. When I got Sassy I started having asthma symptoms.  Which is not so tolerable. I've been wanting to try Singulair. I need to go back to my doctor because all I have now is a rescue inhaler and I think I need something to manage the inflamation.

Sorry, I really don't know of anything that will help with allergies. Believe me I wish I did. I've thought about the wipes, but I know my kittties would not like it so therefore I haven't tried them ( am I whooped or what? ) I don't let them sleep with me any longer, but now I guess I need to keep them totally out of the bedroom. When all this started I filled the house with Ionic Breeze machines (that was a fortune) and now I've read things about the ozone that they emit is irritating to the lungs :? 

 These asthma symptoms are really getting me down. In the back of my mind every day I feel like these kitties are killing me. But to think about parting with them, makes me cry. I just can't do it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

My dad and Sister in law get shots from the dr. once a month and they work really great. They were both really bad and couldn't be in the same house as cats, but now you wouldn't even know they have allergies.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought one of these to clean my furniture. It really works great to get the cat hair off! Plus it's different from those sticky lint rollers in it never has to be peeled or changed or have new things bought to continue its use.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...older_id=2534374302025635&bmUID=1108486986052

I also bought the One Sweep rubber broom. I got it at Linen's N Things for $10. It's great for getting the hair out of rugs. Better than any vacuum I've ever owned!


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

another allergy person with asthma here!!!!!!! I took allegra everyday when I first got my tabby. I'd have to take benedryl every so often due to hives from him rubbing up against me. I'd vacuum frequently, used that rubber sponge to remove hair from the furnature ($3 at joann fabrics) I washed my hands frequently. Had an air purifier in the bedroom. I also brushed him daily. From day 1 he has slept with me!! good luck!!!! eventually you'll build up a tolerance! your best bet is to check with your doctor for suggestions!


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

sassy, definitely go to your doctor and get a 'script for Singulair. I've only been on it a week, but all the wheezing and asthma symptoms have stopped.
When I was a kid I used to get severe sniffling/sneezing/itchy/watery eyes. I don't get that anymore. I was surprised and worried when asthma symptoms started. But I think the Singulair is doing the trick. And the doc also gave me Albuterol, an inhaler, for acute attacks, which I haven't needed.
the night I had the asthma attack, about a week ago, was just awful and scary. I was literally up till 4:00 a.m., unable to breathe well and wheezing badly. I took some OTC stuff called Bronkaid, but I don't think it did a darn thing.


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

if singulair doesn't work, ask about advair (it's the purple discus) I also was on that when I got my tabby! it worked so well!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

irish, do you happen to know if that comes generic? I like Singulair so far, but it doesn't come in generic form, therefore I pay a small fortune for it. generic only costs me a ten dollar co-pay.


----------



## StarFish (Jan 10, 2005)

irishemt17 said:


> if singulair doesn't work, ask about advair (it's the purple discus) I also was on that when I got my tabby! it worked so well!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have really bad asthma and happen to be allergic to kitties too. Sometimes it acts up sometimes it doesnt. With out my Advair tho I'm a mess. I cant breathe my eyes water and my skin even gets all puffy. Its it yuckskusting. Your doctor will defily be able to help you out. And Advair for experiance is a life saver both mine and the cats lol :lol:


----------

